# worn cam bearings, fresh rebuild



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Y'all may remember me asking all sorts of questions trying to rebuild by 557 cast code 400cui. Well I had finally put it all together, and thought i had done alright. Until i noticed a light ticking sound, which while trying to find the cause i found a cam bearing was starting to come apart. This engine only had 600 miles on it and i used Amsoil SAE 30 break in oil, and i didn't mistreat it. 
I am wondering if i just had a stroke of bad luck, or maybe i missed something some where. A shop handled the major rebuild process with the rotating assembly and cam bearing change. I am hoping all i need to do is replace the bearings and choose a new camshaft kit. Can anyone offer advice on what i should inspect or pay close attention before i begin the work?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you pull the cam out to see the bearings? Possibly the oil hole in the bearing was not lined up right with the oil hole in the block?? I do believe the motor will have to come out to change the cam bearings.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't found the time yet to pull the camshaft. Metal sticking out between the bearing and cam gave away the fact it was coming apart.
I'm almost thinking I may have caused this, I had tightened the roller rocker nuts to factory stamped rocker specs, a move that bent all 16 push rods. Maybe there was enough stress put on the bearings.


----------

